# Winter Hiking Pictures in Alaska (Picture Heavy)



## JaymeAlaska (Apr 15, 2012)

Here are some pictures of our guys hiking with us this winter - They're going to be 3 years old this April! Can't wait to finally get a pack saddle for my big boy. I hope these pictures work... They're all thumbnails, so just click on them if you want to see the bigger version.


----------



## JaymeAlaska (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## JaymeAlaska (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## JaymeAlaska (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool photos! What are your goats' names? It looks like the one guy fell in the river there. It made me cold just looking at it! I'm glad he didn't get swept under.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

That sure is a handsome alpine. 

The ice-breaker picture WAS a little alarming.

So how is it hiking in Alaska with goats? I keep thinking about grizzlies and wolf packs, orcas and leopard seals eyeing the goats and weighing the odds. Perhaps there arent many or any predators near town?

I've been thinking I should take my crew on a walk this week even if it is along the canal road or something flat and boring.


----------



## JaymeAlaska (Apr 15, 2012)

Jagger is the big (favorite) Alpine, Isabell is the white Saanen cross, and Solomon (who recently passed away) was the blonde little shorty guy.

No need to worry about the ice picture, there wasn't any water there - it had glaciated a while back and drained out to leave about 1-2'' of crust to make a little foot tall "cave", he was on his knees making it look super deep. Pulled him out and all was well! 

In our neck of the woods, the biggest thing we'd run into in winter would be moose, but they're always the first to run away. Summer time can bring a bear the farther you get after crossing the river. Hubby brings a gun every time just in case!


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Nice pics, thanks for posting. Looks like you have a good crew there!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

How beautiful. Sometimes the best photo ops go by because its just me and my goats. Its very cool that you were really able to capture the essence of your trip with some really awesome photos. 
I like the one with the whole group and the mountain looming in the background. If that were mine, I would make that my FB coverphoto!


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## JaymeAlaska (Apr 15, 2012)

Feedseaters - The picture you're talking about IS my facebook cover photo! haha


----------

